# Wow



## pinkfluff (Mar 11, 2012)

WOW Ive lost just over a stone so far since I found out that I had diabetes and with a big smile on my face, but alot to loss. Need to work at this hard as well as down that gym. Been going around 4 days a week with at least 2 class each day Good girl me xxx


----------



## Steff (Mar 11, 2012)

Fluff thats terrific news such a big well done to you, your going in the right direction keep it up or should that be down lol xx


----------



## gail1 (Mar 11, 2012)

well donr fluff thats great work
gail


----------



## AJLang (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow that is a fantastic weight loss, well done


----------



## pinkfluff (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone, just so pleased that something is happening in the right direction. xxx


----------



## daisymoo84 (Mar 11, 2012)

As the thread says- WOW! That's fantastic fluff! Well done


----------

